# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Рубрики форума

## Д.Срибный

Принимаются предложения по изменениям разделов форума. Что добавить? Что убрать?

----------


## Геннадий Касяненко

Дима,

возможно, не стоит в форуме так подробно делить по рубрикам периоды развития авиации? Периоды "холодной войны" и "современность" как-то слабо разграничиваются, покольку аппараты, созданные в "то время", летают и по сей день, и будут эксплуатироваться ещё долго. Может, стоило бы поделить так:

- авиа до ВМВ (по 1939 включительно)
- авиа ВМВ (1940-1945)
- авиа после ВМВ (1946- по сей день) ??

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну если с первой частью (до ВМВ, ВМВ) я готов согласиться, то объединять все послевоенное в одну кучу, я думаю, не стоит. Все же состав, состояние и задачи ВВС тогда и сейчас кардинально различные.

----------


## А.Мельников

Я думаю для технических вопросов нужен отдельный раздел. Тему по аэродромной технике можно перекинуть из Моделизма туда.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Привет, Саша!

Не совсем понял. Что за раздел? В какой категории?

----------


## А.Мельников

> Привет, Саша!
> 
> Не совсем понял. Что за раздел? В какой категории?


Я имел ввиду авиационную технику и всё с этим связанное.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сделал рубрику "Матчасть" а разделе "Авиация". Перенес туда соответственные темы.

----------

